# ihan totta



## Gavril

Are these the sorts of sentences where you would use _ihan totta_?


A: _Anteeksi, mutta erehdyit kadusta -- toimistomme sijaitsevat Mikonkadulla.
_B: _Ihan totta! Anteeksi, lähetän heti virheen korjaavan sähköpostin_.

A: _Tuo työntekijä näyttää laiskivan aina kun hänen on tilaisuus.
_B: _Ihan totta! Se huomataan hyvin nopeasti._

A: _Mutta ajattele nyt, miten hän reagoi uutiseen jos kerrot hänelle?
_B: _Ihan totta -- mutta mitä vaihtoehtoa minulla todella on?_

A: _Mies on täysin hullu.
_B: _Päinvastoin -- vaikka moni pitää häntä hulluna, kaikki minkä minä olen kuullut hänen sanovan on ihan totta._


Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

To me, _ihan totta_ is a question.
_
—Erehdyitte osoitteesta. —Ihan(ko) totta?
_
With a question mark, it only suits the first sentence. The last is correct.



> A: _Anteeksi, mutta erehdyit kadusta -- toimistomme sijaitsevat Mikonkadulla.
> _B: _No niinpä erehdyin (katsos mokomaa, katos kummaa...)! Anteeksi, lähetän heti virheen korjaavan sähköpostin_.
> 
> A: _Tuo työntekijä näyttää laiskottelevan aina, kun hänellä on tilaisuus.
> _B: _Niinpä__! Se huomataan hyvin nopeasti._ // Why not "ihan totta", but I'd say it this way.
> 
> A: _Mutta ajattele nyt: miten hän reagoi uutiseen, jos kerrot hänelle?
> _B: _Olet oikeassa / niinpä -- mutta mitä vaihtoehtoja minulla oikeastaan on?_ // Why not "ihan totta", but...


----------



## Hakro

To me, _ihanko totta_ is a question, _ihan totta! _is not, although in colloquial language the ending _-ko_ is often skipped.


----------



## sakvaka

That's what I meant.


----------

